# Hey everyone



## LilMizTinker (Apr 12, 2003)

Hey everyone. I have just registered on this wicked cat forum. I am 14 years old and have one cat who is beautiful! I will post a picture later in the next few weeks. Suki is 6 months almost 7 months old and very very active. She loves to play in the garden and when your out there with her she runs into a hiding place and pounces on you when your not expecting her to!  She is very affectionate and loving and she is very close to my mum and me. More to my mum. She purrs instanly when she sees my mum. I however am her playmate as she always loves to play when im around! She also sleeps with me at night and she curls right up to me and does that paw thing that cats do!  Anyway this cat forum is great and its nice to be able to talk to people who are also very connected to their cats.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to the Cat Forum LilMizTinker and nice to meet you and your kitty. It sure does sound like you have an adorable cat living with you. I can't wait to see some pictures of her!


----------



## LilMizTinker (Apr 12, 2003)

Hey lexxie, Thanx for the welcome. Suki sure is adorable. I will get some pictures for everyone some time soon.!!!!


----------



## don (Feb 26, 2003)

Welcome to the forum you will find this is probably the least wicked cat site around...the perfect place for you. You are probably the youngest and I the oldest members (I will be 70 on my next birthday) For 14 your write an excellent composition...even the spelling and grammer are excellent you probably make A in English...how about math?
I have one cat a dsh named Miss Kitty. She is a lot of company to me especially now that I am retired. I will post a link to an album of pictures of her. Don n Miss Kitty n Lauren (Lauren is my adopted granddaughter also a cat person but not a member of the forum)


----------



## LilMizTinker (Apr 12, 2003)

Thanx for the welcome Don! yes and no to an A in english and definately not an A in maths! I have just always been good at spelling and stuff like that as i have had my computer to practise on. Thanx for the welcome and i'm sure your cat is realy sweet.


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

Hello LilMizTinker! Welcome!


----------

